# dish painting



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

is there any speical paint that is need to paint or is it even possible


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I wouldn't use a glossy finish, but otherwise - just don't paint the LNB plastic parts.


----------



## RReyes23 (Mar 27, 2011)

okay cool thanks for the information


----------



## satman85 (Dec 10, 2011)

I had a friend paint my dish 500 with a 911 scene LOOKS VERY COOL!! Just use a non metallic paint...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

satman85 said:


> I had a friend paint my dish 500 with a 911 scene LOOKS VERY COOL!! Just use *a non metallic paint*...


Why is that limitation ?


----------



## bean1980 (Jun 15, 2011)

Shiny paint could possibly reflect part of the signal *away* from the dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bean1980 said:


> Shiny paint could possibly reflect part of the signal away from the dish.


That is a principle of the antenna: a reflector mirroring electromagnetic waves and focusing them to LNB feedhorn. So, try another reason . But remember, we are talking about different feature - metallic, not glossy paint.


----------



## sattvmax (Jan 28, 2012)

Dish painting is ok, just make sure it is non metallic, non gloss paint. The idea is to avoid heat from being reflected in the lnbf. Also as mentioned earlier don't paint the lnbf cover. The paint should be painted on as thinly as possible to avoid changing the reflective surface.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sattvmax said:


> ... The paint should be painted on as thinly as possible to avoid changing the reflective surface.


Since you are using non-metal paint it doesn't matter. It wouldn't affect radio waves reflection.


Spoiler



Oh, no! You forget to add your site name here!


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Would painting the face of the dish with cold galvanizing paint be a bad idea? Would it make any difference at all?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Racer88 said:


> Would painting the face of the dish with *cold galvanizing paint* be a bad idea? Would it make any difference at all?


if you could provide its components list ... is it just a color name / or it has metal particle inside ?


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.rustoleum.com/en/product-catalog/consumer-brands/stops-rust/cold-galvanizing-compound-spray


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, "This 93% pure zinc coating applies a galvanized film with cathodic protection" is metal type; it would be good on metal surface; doesn't look as our dishes has it on top layer, it's sort of protecting coat (gray) compound, non-metal. 
I would consider two things: 1) how RF reflection will be changed after you'll apply the rustoleum, 2) how it will adhere to existing top layer during cold winter and hot summer time.


----------

